# Hot-Wire Foam Pro Tools For Cheap!



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

At the last GoE Drink & Think I shared an idea for a creating a low cost variable power supply we can use to create hot-wire foam tools. I mean, we all worship at the alter of pink and blue foam and hot-wire is great, but the pro tools are ridiculously over priced. GoE member Pete and I kicked the idea back and forth, and a few days later he shot me an email saying not only had he figured it out on the cheap, he built one!

I really shouldn't have been surprised. Pete is the defacto mad scientist at GoE Labs, and this wasn't the 1st time he took and idea and ran with it to great success. Pete's design is perfect in its simplicity, it works great, and it costs about $20 bucks!

Soon after he built his, he started developing a how-to which I tested by building one, and then another for a friend. Tests were a 110% "this rocks!" success. So much so that I decided to build a fancy new foam tool around it. I really hope the community digs this, because compared to the cost of the pro rigs, this is incredible and it works just awesome.

Pete's $20 variable hot-wire power supply:
http://garageofevil.ning.com/profiles/blogs/goe-labs-howtohotwire-foam

My how to for building a pro-rig for cheap:
http://garageofevil.ning.com/profiles/blogs/the-mach-11-foamerator-extreme


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice job on the hot wire foam cutter.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I like it. And the expansion project....cutting table.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That is amazing!!! I will be trying one of these for sure! thanks for the How-to!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm still just drooling over the table... I want this more than I did the Barbie Dream House when I was 6. Ohhh, how times have changed, LOL.

VERY nice. Thanks so much...


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I think that even I can give this a try. Thanks so much !!

(I'm drooling over the table too - if only I had somewhere to put it.....)


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

sharpobject said:


> I think that even I can give this a try. Thanks so much !!
> 
> (I'm drooling over the table too - if only I had somewhere to put it.....)


i guess i will be parking outside from now on


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

YOU ARE GODS
Thanks to you guys I can even afford to make one!


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the nice words gang. As far as storage, it hangs nicely on the wall


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OUTSTANDING tool......I will make one of these...soon, but not this year


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

beelce said:


> OUTSTANDING tool......I will make one of these...soon, but not this year


psych! LOL


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great! Another project I need to build!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I'm looking at your diagrams and pictures (of the smaller version) and can't figure out how to hold it and cut with it - can you post a picture showing that? thanks.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah... I am SO making this.

Where "I" = "Jaybo". LOL.


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Sharp, I think this will help


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great video!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the video. Now that I know the table can fold up - I think I'll be giving this a try.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

See, now THAT is what I call service. Ask a question, get a video tutorial answer. That just rocks.

So. I have a question? Using this awesome tool, Can a person carve an intricate tombstone one handed while drinking, say... a Miller High Life.... while.... standing on one foot, humming "It's A Small World", Wearing a rainbow afro wig and wearing a clown nose? Because, well, I was thinking of building this thing, but would really need to know if you could use it in such a fashion before I go out and spend the money on the supplies.

Sorry. Couldn't help myself. *grin*


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, I don't think I have all the equipment needed to truly test your idea. It's been so long since I wore the rainbow afro wig I'm sure where I put it...


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

can't wait for that video


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I made a version a few years ago. It was not adjustable. I used the wire from an old aquarium heater. They are made of nickel and hold up well to heat. I used a steel rod bent in the shape of the support. I think it could be made from plywood also. there is surprisingly little pressure on the wire. It just melts the foam instead of cutting it. Mine was a dc wall wart that I just ran throught the steel rod. I never got shocked. I love the adjustable power source. Mine actually melted the wall wart after a few uses.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

*Wire Cutter*



Dixie said:


> See, now THAT is what I call service. Ask a question, get a video tutorial answer. That just rocks.
> 
> So. I have a question? Using this awesome tool, Can a person carve an intricate tombstone one handed while drinking, say... a Miller High Life.... while.... standing on one foot, humming "It's A Small World", Wearing a rainbow afro wig and wearing a clown nose? Because, well, I was thinking of building this thing, but would really need to know if you could use it in such a fashion before I go out and spend the money on the supplies.
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't help myself. *grin*


Crap...I finally bought all the supplies and now I've gotta find a rainbow afro wig.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw, you may want to hold of on the rainbow wig, DL... we have insufficient data regarding this application. It might be dangerous. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm still trying to source the afro rainbow wig, but in the interim I'm having fun making stuff! http://api.ning.com/files/h0hylpnD4...H3nehhsY9fLpONo6QZ-5vdS2y55gI/crosssanded.jpg


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Now that is one stunning tombstone - any chance of a simple how-to on it?


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

That is an awesome piece of equipment. I have to build one for my tombstone work.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Garage-Of-Evil said:


> I'm still trying to source the afro rainbow wig, but in the interim I'm having fun making stuff!


That is sweet!!! What does that take all of about 10 minutes to cut it out on that table?


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Just built a version of this. It works great! Thanks for the tutorial...


----------

